# Wacom Tablet ? - Advice. Want to buy soon.. :)



## zendianah (May 2, 2007)

Hi there. I would love to get a wacom tablet for correcting photos and graphic design, (illustrating with it) I used them when I was in College and havent used one since. I know that they have improved.. Anyone use them for editing photos or illustration?  Is it worth the money? AND is there one that you reccomend over another. Wacom has a bunch. 

I would appreciate any advice help I can get. I would like to purchase this weekend.


----------



## grafiks (May 2, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Hi there. I would love to get a wacom tablet for correcting photos and graphic design, (illustrating with it) I used them when I was in College and havent used one since. I know that they have improved.. Anyone use them for editing photos or illustration? Is it worth the money? AND is there one that you reccomend over another. Wacom has a bunch.
> 
> I would appreciate any advice help I can get. I would like to purchase this weekend.


 
For what it is worth, I bought one a couple years ago and never could get into using it. So, the mouse it is. I bought the steel blue ET-0405A-U.

Maybe it's because I've been using a mouse for so many years...  Then getting used to a different interface is really difficult.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 2, 2007)

I can't live without my Wacom tablet.  I've been using a pencil since I was in kindergarten.  I've been using a mouse for about ten years.  It's a no brainer.  The Wacom Graphire 4x5 is the smallest and cheapest, and works great with photoshop.  I'd check prices around the net, but newegg.com usually has a good price.


----------



## klissarov ik (May 2, 2007)

grafiks said:


> Maybe it's because I've been using a mouse for so many years...  Then getting used to a different interface is really difficult.



Indeed, I have a Intuos2 but don't use it as much as my mouse since it's different and not the best model- but covers what I need it for I guess. But I'll start using it more when I'll upgrade my PC since I'm on a 17inch CRT screen, which isn't the best option to work on pictures and such. And the PC is too slow, but that's just another of the wrong things with it heh. 

http://tablet.wacom.co.jp/what/news-img/intuos2CS.jpg


----------



## Cuervo79 (May 2, 2007)

well I have a graphire 3, mostly it helps allot when doing post procesing in photoshop (when you need to actually soften skin and take out scars, etc.) but after that the mouse is what I mostly use. I would recomend as Matt said the 4 x 5 I've got the next one (can't remember if its 4 x 6 or 6 x8 ) but its not like I really needed it. I think the size of the actual tablet depends on if you're going to really draw with it.


----------



## grafiks (May 2, 2007)

I've been using a pencil since before kindergarten too, and I am also a natural artist, but getting used to the tablet was a problem.  There are so many other computer applications I use where the tablet is not as desirable.  That also means switching back and forth too often.

I do know that some people love using a tablet, and that is great.

So, *zendianah*, since you used to use a tablet and loved it, you will probably love it again.  Wacom has good reviews.


----------



## Nein-reis (May 3, 2007)

I'm a graffic designer, a tablet is a pricless companion... Wacom is an excellent choice, can't go wrong with any of there tablets.


----------



## usayit (May 3, 2007)

I have the old graphire 3 as well.  I would say it is "ok".  Most of the work is done with the mouse but detailed work (masking etc.. ) is done with he graphire.  For extended use, I could never get used to it but it is a welcome help for detailed work.  

One thing I hate about the software driving it is that there is no easy way to switch its assigned display from one to another quickly.  Changing the setting requires opening the system preferences on my Mac.


----------



## elsaspet (May 3, 2007)

I have the big Wacom Intuit, and now I get bummed if I have to use my keyboard.  Mouse?  Forggeddaboautit.  Don't need it anymore. LOL

But seriously, even though it's a bit pricier, you need to go with the Intuit vs the Graphwire.  Intuit is pressure and direction sensitive.  Anything else is like painting a portrait with a sponge roller.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 3, 2007)

All Wacom tablets are pressure sensitive.  The more expensive ones have a higher pressure sensitivity.  It all depends on how you like to work.  I don't come from a painting/drawing background.  I have the pressure sensitivity turned off on mine.


----------



## CBRfanatic (May 3, 2007)

i have and LOVE my Intuos3 6x8! i COULD NOT LIVE WITHOUT IT! Yea it takes time to get used to it, but once done you wont regret it. I recommend you go with the Intuos3 line, spend more now, be happy later. My Brother has 2 30 inch apple cinema displays so he uses the 12x19 Intuos3. What you really need to do is get that size that best works with your monitor size. Personally, im saving up for a Cintiq 21UX, ill be getting it in about a month and a half:heart:
http://www.wacom.com/cintiq/index.cfm


----------



## JDP (May 3, 2007)

Yeah I use a Wacom Graphire too. It took me a long time to get used to it, and I'm not 100% there, but the more I use it, the more I like it. The hardest part is breaking the 'it's not like drawing on paper' problem. After you can seperate that, and just pay attention to what the screen is doing, it gets a lot easier and ends up almost like you're sketching on a pad.


----------



## zendianah (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!!  Tough choice between Intuit and Graphire.


----------



## Bev_K (May 9, 2007)

Late chiming in here, but I just recently purchased the Graphire 4x5 version and like it.  Have only used it a little bit for some quick edits, but I'm hoping with practice it will make my editing easier.  

A friend with multiple tablets did say that bigger isn't necessarily better.  She has one of the large ones and found herself preferring her smaller one.

Something I didn't realize before looking into tablets was that a point on the tablet corresponds with a point on the screen - so even if you pick the pen up and move it without touching the tablet, when it touches the tablet again it will jump to the new place.  That will take a little getting used to for me. 

Did you end up purchasing one this past weekend?  If so, which one did you decide on?

Bev


----------



## CBRfanatic (May 9, 2007)

Bev_K said:


> Late chiming in here, but I just recently purchased the Graphire 4x5 version and like it.  Have only used it a little bit for some quick edits, but I'm hoping with practice it will make my editing easier.
> 
> A friend with multiple tablets did say that *bigger isn't necessarily better.*  She has one of the large ones and found herself preferring her smaller one.
> 
> ...


and this is exactly why SIZE DOES MATTER, you have to get a size that corresponds with you monitor size so that when you move your pen from one corner of the tablet it moves the pointer from one corner of the screen to the other. try working on an apple 30" cinema display with a 4x5 wacom tablet and youll be crying for more real estate in about 2 minutes tops.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 9, 2007)

Size matters, yes, but only as a personal preference.  The smaller tablets, when used with a large display, are very sensitive, as in, a small movement on the tablet equates to a larger movement on the monitor.  I personally prefer it.  I use a 4x5 table with 2 21" displays.  I have a grand total of 3200x1200 resolution.  I use the tablet on both monitors, controlling pallets from photoshop on the right monitor.  I think it works great.


----------



## M-O-S (May 9, 2007)

What about color - does the color of tablet matter?


----------



## aammoore (May 11, 2007)

.....
Wacom is great! My husband is a graphic designer and I am a photographer...we both use it.... Yeah it's gonna take some getting used to...but well worth the buck! Like you said..you've used it and love it...go with it...all you need is about a 4x6...but that is up to you.


----------



## AliasPros (Feb 11, 2010)

I look back at my life "Pre-Wacom" and laugh! LOL to think I thought I was a real graphic designer and when I stumbled into WACOM I felt like a fish out of water. Now it's my 9-5 gig, we have 4 graphics work stations here and none of them have mouses within a 50ft radius of them! I tote my Bamboo Fun Pen/Touch around with me everywhere I go and when I forget the pen and I am reduced to a mouse I cry. Feels like I am designing with or editing photos with a concrete brick that has 2 buttons on it! The way of the WACOM may not be for everyone but it is a different world once you become proficient at it. Detial and speed and the intuitive editing abilities is unmatched in my opinion. 

Bamboo Fun Pen/Touch
Intuos III
Cintiq 21UX


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a wacom and I absolutely love it!  I haven't done any illustrations with it but I'd like to attempt some in the future.. for now I use it for editing and its truly a lifesaver/time saver in some situations.  It took some getting used to, my hand cramped after using it in the beginning because holding the pen onto the tablet was so awkward for me having never used one but I got used to it very quickly.


----------



## AliasPros (Feb 11, 2010)

frommrstomommy said:


> I have a wacom and I absolutely love it! I haven't done any illustrations with it but I'd like to attempt some in the future.. for now I use it for editing and its truly a lifesaver/time saver in some situations. It took some getting used to, my hand cramped after using it in the beginning because holding the pen onto the tablet was so awkward for me having never used one but I got used to it very quickly.


 

What you need to do is just put your mouse in the drawer and forget its there. At work I use it for EVERYTHING even surfing the web and posting on here! LOL


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 11, 2010)

AliasPros said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wacom and I absolutely love it! I haven't done any illustrations with it but I'd like to attempt some in the future.. for now I use it for editing and its truly a lifesaver/time saver in some situations. It took some getting used to, my hand cramped after using it in the beginning because holding the pen onto the tablet was so awkward for me having never used one but I got used to it very quickly.
> ...



lol I'm soooooo comfortable with my mouse though  I don't know if I can do that.. I've tried a couple times and its just strange for me!


----------



## AliasPros (Feb 11, 2010)

frommrstomommy said:


> AliasPros said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy said:
> ...


 
I am telling you LOL I was in the same boat, but my job wouldn't allow a mouse at my design station it was "unperfessional" to design infront of a client with a mouse! LOL so I learned in about 3 days I would say, it's just building a relationship with the worksurface of the WACOM and your monitor. Unlike a mouse, you dont keep dragging to get from one side to the other, the surface of the WACOM represents the surface of your monitor, also you need to hover it like 1/16th of an inch over the surface, a tap down is a click and the harder your press the thicker your brush tool etc, (can't do that with a mouse) and then your flip over your pen and it knows that end is an earaser! How cool is that! I would recomend sticking with it... I don't think you would regret it.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 11, 2010)

AliasPros said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > AliasPros said:
> ...



Eh.. I love it for editing but for everyday internet surfing.. BLAH lol I just tried in one thread that was 3 pages just kinda maneuvering my way through and it was a horrific experience.


----------



## AliasPros (Feb 11, 2010)

haha! that's how I was, but then I learned how to walk better then I could crawl and now I rarely crawl... unless I don't have my WACOM around for some reason, then I will dust off my mouse (logitech MX revolution) LOL Nice mouse, stilll use the WACOM 90% of the time though...


----------

